# Uso de un movil sin la bateria fisica



## danicsson (Nov 11, 2005)

Necesito utilizar varios telefonos movil sin tener la bateria fisica del propio telefono, es decir directamente enchufado a la red con su cargador original, he probado a hacerlo y el telefono no enciende. ¿habria alguna posibilidad de que encienda? Gracias


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 7, 2006)

Hola, la verdad es ke este post lo voy a hacer un poco al azar, es decir con poca información, los moviles sin bateria no se encienden, el cargador no sirve para nada si no tiene una bateria, creo ke es algo intermedio, por el mismo motivo no puedes encender el movil mientras la bateria esta a 0 de carga aun con el cargador enchufado, es decir ke tendrias ke modificar el telefono para poder usarlo sin la bateria.

Habria la posiblidad de conectar los terminales de la bateria directamente al cargador (siempre ke fuesen del mismo voltaje, en otro caso habria ke encontrar un regulador entre medias).


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 7, 2006)

podrias soldar los cables a los bornes donde van los terminales de la bateria y ocupar algunos pines que no ocupe el cargador....

o hacer una especie de adaptador o pequeña extension al telefono para no meterse en el conector del cargador y asi no hacer cagar el telefono..


----------



## Atrur (Feb 17, 2006)

Los moviles no se encienden sin la bateria porque es su fuente de alimentación. El cargador como lo llamais no lo es como tal, solo es una fuente para el circuito cargador y este carga la bateria pero no da corriente al movil. Si conectas directamente los bornes del cargador a los de las barterias posiblemente los fundas.
Pero si quieres prueba y cuentas a ver que paso.


----------

